# 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long...



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Well. Im sitting here and really cant wait for the "season" to start.
A couple off months now, and I can start "thinking" off leting the car out off the garage again. Since june 2007 I have been boosting from 10-20 PSI all day long with NO engine issues. Yes I blew a 02A/Peloquin, but the engine runs so damn smooth like it always have. 
C2 8.5:1 spacer, ARP headbolts, C2 42# fuel, Kinetic stage 3 and a TO4-S AR63, complete 3" all the way with one muffler..
I know all this really depends on your driving. But all I can say is that I drive pretty "normal", like all other VR Turbo' users in this forum.
Drive with care and sense.
Anyway, my question:
Anyone that have stories off blown "stock" VRT engines with the C2 42# mods that I have? I mean with a pretty healthy engine, can I really brake or damage anything? Or is it pretty safe to drive all summer with this, as long as you offcourse use common sense and take care off your engine?
I know this is a pretty "wide" question, but anyone?


----------



## Thatwaslowboost2 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (Norwegian-VR6)*

i have put about 10K on my VRT (135K+ on stock bottom end) running over 1 bar and mine is the same. Just change the oil and drive the thing. I have a few surprises that I will share with everyone shortly but lets just say i'll be needing the 630 file as soon as it comes out.








Hooray for C2







and Kinetic.


----------



## uamadman (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (Thatwaslowboost2)*

ive got 20k on mine ... i drive in florida ... if it gets 2 hot ill pull over but thats not that often. boosting 16 to 18 pounds. ... if you ever get scared about heat just run methanol on high boost. just make sure your running the right pentosion antifreeze... that will save you a few degrees and all your gaskets










_Modified by uamadman at 11:57 AM 1-30-2008_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (uamadman)*

Well, I guess Norway and Florida is two diffrent worlds when it comes to heat But, yes we have hot summers and I see where you want.


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (Norwegian-VR6)*

You'll be fine. Drive it.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (Norwegian-VR6)*

Seems like the motors are fine at 20psi ~400WHP. The trans on the other hand is not as fond of 400WTQ.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (slc92)*

I ran for about 2k miles on 16psi and stock compression. I blew a piston ring, or so I think. I am breaking open the engine again to take a look this week. if it's just a ring and there is no scoring, total seal rings are going in and then i'm boosting it back up with stock compression to 16 psi and then seeing how well it does with the vag-com monitored more closely. i have 160-170k miles on the engine and it is driven very hard almost every day it is driven.


----------



## Thatwaslowboost2 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (CDJetta)*

i think i speak for more than myself when I ask the question...why not just lower the damn CR?


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (Thatwaslowboost2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thatwaslowboost2* »_i think i speak for more than myself when I ask the question...why not just lower the damn CR?









I think CDJetta is going where most haven't with boost pressure and stock compression. I'm sure if he monitors timing retard and doesn't push it too far this setup can be reliable. 
I'd be interested to see the power figures of 10:1 vs. 8.5:1 both running 16 psi on the same turbo/setup.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_ 
I'd be interested to see the power figures of 10:1 vs. 8.5:1 both running 16 psi on the same turbo/setup.


i think we might do that, im close to him, and we have almost the same setup but im 8.5:1, and he's 10.0:1. 
if i can get this dam electrical problem fixed i will get good to go to the dyno


----------



## Thatwaslowboost2 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (tekstepvr6)*

that would be a cool comparison. Hope it comes togeather.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_
if i can get this dam electrical problem fixed i will get good to go to the dyno


what's the prob? perhaps we can help, allowing this comparison to take place?.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (Noobercorn)*

dash stopped working and im loosing spark above 10 lbs, and its sputters a little on 10lbs, and its pissing me off soo dam bad, 
i had to take my msd coils off cause i fried 2 in 1 day, and its getting reallly old and i want to take it to SFGTG


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (DaBeeterEater)*

PM me the car deets, and the dash simptoms. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (Noobercorn)*

Lets talk about 300 + WHP stock 12V VRT's here..


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Lets talk about 300 + WHP stock 12V VRT's here..









present. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
present. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

In Norway or I guess Scandinavia overall, the Audi 20V 5 cylinder 2.2 Turbo engine is the HOT thing to tune. And I can see why. You have really great cars with Quattro and a 6 speed manual from the factory.
And it holds alot off boost. In the US,these cars where not sold I guess? Audi S2/RS2/S4/S6 etc all 2.2t 20V Turbo.
Thing is, that they cant do anything over 380 flywheel, before the rods needs to be replaced. We have all seen 2.2T Audi's that are monster fast.. But its so nice to know, that a 12V VR6 stock engine is actually as strong as these Audi engine's...
We dont have the drivetrain they have








But anyone else, have any "storys" about 300+ WHP stock 12V VR6-T's breaking down?


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 9:22 PM 1-31-2008_


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (Norwegian-VR6)*

i have a 400+ hp stock motor with a head spacer and i beat the S*** out of it and i have not hurt it yet, 300 whp on a vrt is nothing, its just lauging at you and asking for more lol


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_But anyone else, have any "storys" about 300+ WHP stock 12V VR6-T's breaking down?

Only poorly tuned EIP cars that I know of.

_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_300 whp on a vrt is nothing, its just lauging at you and asking for more lol


300 whp on a vrt is like foreplay with a porn star, just a step away from glory.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_
300 whp on a vrt is like foreplay with a porn star, just a step away from glory.









That is the first sig-worthy thing i've ever seen on the vortex. i owe you a beer.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Lets talk about 300 + WHP stock 12V VRT's here..









i wont be running 15psi, at most ill go with 12psi but all i have is a kinetics stage 1, snow performance stage 2 water/meth kit, 3" downpipe, 42draft designs test pipe, and a DB series wideband. I have a stage 2 clutch and peloquin LSD as well. My goal is about 300whp daily, installing it all within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
i wont be running 15psi, at most ill go with 12psi but all i have is a kinetics stage 1, snow performance stage 2 water/meth kit, 3" downpipe, 42draft designs test pipe, and a DB series wideband. I have a stage 2 clutch and peloquin LSD as well. My goal is about 300whp daily, installing it all within the next 2 weeks.

Smart man. 300whp on the street is more than enough. You won't put down more than that anyway w/ a turbo in 1st and 2nd and after that you are speeding. Why risk breaking something for power you can't legally put down? It's an irrationality that I'll never understand


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

I pushed 29.8psi through my 8.5:1 CR, C2 42#, stock motor at sealevel, completely on accident and ~3k miles from home. I was out of Methanol and just spraying h2o at the time.
I damaged some rings but it drove home + another thousand miles before I yanked it out.
Before I upped the CR I swallowed half my valves with Stock CR + 14psi + Rev Limiter.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

25,000 miles or so. Haven't gone past 10PSI yet since no HG spacer yet.
Engine is solid. Only issues were blown wastegate gaskets. TIAL is poorly designed IMO. Should be 3 bolt gasket instead of 2.
Transmission crapped out - broke a tooth off 2nd gear and major mainshaft wear.


----------



## vrsick coupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Lets talk about 300 + WHP stock 12V VRT's here..









330whp stock motor at 9 psi


----------



## JblueVr697 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (vrsick coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrsick coupe* »_
330whp stock motor at 9 psi


330whp at 9psi?? alittle hard to believe....i had my car with a gt3082r and i made 373 to the wheels at 16-17psi with a c2 kit....... that number is way to high for a 12v vr6....or your running some crazy a$$ 12:1 all motor compression.....but i highly doubt that one....


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (JblueVr697)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JblueVr697* »_

330whp at 9psi?? alittle hard to believe....i had my car with a gt3082r and i made 373 to the wheels at 16-17psi with a c2 kit....... that number is way to high for a 12v vr6....or your running some crazy a$$ 12:1 all motor compression.....but i highly doubt that one....









kinetics stage 2 "soon to be stage 3" at 11.5 to 12 psi stock comp. and bottom end
323hp 349tq http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrsick coupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (1Rustybunny)*

stock motor, custom shortrunner. c2 chip 36cc injector with a gt35r and my air fuel was in the 10.s just the way i like it im goin back to the dyno this week


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (vrsick coupe)*

been to the dyno yet?


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (Norwegian-VR6)*

Engine will eat it up, now if you unload the driveline under full boost(like a rise or dip in the road),and shock it , all bets are off on the tranny,axle.....


----------



## LISTO14 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (mikebobelak)*

10:1







your loosing power running that rich.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (1Rustybunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1Rustybunny* »_
kinetics stage 2 "soon to be stage 3" at 11.5 to 12 psi stock comp. and bottom end
323hp 349tq http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










what is that lower curve dyno of?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (TBT-Syncro)*

looks like BEFORE HP and TQ or something. 
cant really tell for sure either.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_looks like BEFORE HP and TQ or something. 
cant really tell for sure either.

well if thats a NA dyno, then it's pretty much a given that the 335Whp dyno is BS. 220Whp would put it as one of the highest HP NA VRs ever built.


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
well if thats a NA dyno, then it's pretty much a given that the 335Whp dyno is BS. 220Whp would put it as one of the highest HP NA VRs ever built.









that wasa pull the guy made on low boost about 6psi i think to be shure the car was going to stay on the dyno, they had a heck of a time trying to find some thing to "strap her down".










_Modified by 1Rustybunny at 12:55 PM 2-22-2008_


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (1Rustybunny)*

my stage 3 is almost ready.. 42#inj and C2 software, head spacer, port polish, new valves, and a blow off vale for some extra noise..
car should be together this weekend and will go to the dyno the next as long as all the bugs are worked out.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (1Rustybunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1Rustybunny* »_my stage 3 is almost ready.. 42#inj and C2 software, head spacer, port polish, new valves, and a blow off vale for some extra noise..
car should be together this weekend and will go to the dyno the next as long as all the bugs are worked out.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Why blow off valve?


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (1Rustybunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1Rustybunny* »_my stage 3 is almost ready.. 42#inj and C2 software, head spacer, port polish, new valves, and a blow off vale for some extra noise..
car should be together this weekend and will go to the dyno the next as long as all the bugs are worked out.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

not supposed to be running a blow off valve just so you know, once the air is sucked in through the MAF it's in a closed system and a blow off valve will f*ck with that.


----------



## ACschnitzer23 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (Norwegian-VR6)*

re-route the blow off valve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If its noise your after, get a 1.8T diverter valve and run it un-circulated just live a BOV. I did this for about a week and trust me, its LOUD. It sounded cool for like 3 days then got really annoying


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (ACschnitzer23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACschnitzer23* »_re-route the blow off valve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If its noise your after, get a 1.8T diverter valve and run it un-circulated just live a BOV. I did this for about a week and trust me, its LOUD. It sounded cool for like 3 days then got really annoying 








if you don't recirculate your diverter valve, you've just turned it into a blow-off valve. Why not just run a blow-off valve if you're gonna do it wrong?
-m


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (whiteriot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whiteriot* »_
not supposed to be running a blow off valve just so you know, once the air is sucked in through the MAF it's in a closed system and a blow off valve will f*ck with that.

huh... was not aware of that.. the BOV i bought was a universal Turbo XS for a car with a MAF?? directions say to install in place of the factory dirverter valve?? will it work


----------



## kingslinky (Sep 13, 2007)

wow, I have the same build! exact specs! and stock internals! but wouldn't entertain the thought of going over 15psi on a daily.
keep us posted if ANYTHING happens.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (kingslinky)*

I was running about 15/16 for about 2k miles. I turned it up to about 17 or so and that's when I blew my ring. Take into account that my car also has 160k miles on it and it had 150k when I put the turbo setup on it.







This was all on stock compression though with methanol injection.


----------



## ACschnitzer23 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_







if you don't recirculate your diverter valve, you've just turned it into a blow-off valve. Why not just run a blow-off valve if you're gonna do it wrong?
-m

I know it would essentially be a BOV, My point was if he is after sound, then this is MUCH louder than any BOV I have heard


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (ACschnitzer23)*

Lets talk about STOCK 9:1 or 8.5:1 VRT engines here... And reability at boost.
Im not intrested in how you guys run your bovs and valves..


----------



## ACschnitzer23 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (Norwegian-VR6)*

well I am running stock 10:1 compression and 14psi of boost intercooled and meth/h20 injection for the past 4k miles with no problems, thinking about a spacer though, but the engine pulls very strong off boost


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Lets talk about STOCK 9:1 or 8.5:1 VRT engines here... And reability at boost.
Im not intrested in how you guys run your bovs and valves.. 

sorry wasn't trying to hijack your thread.. im planing or 18 or 19psi with 9.1 plus water/meth and a NOS intercooler spray bar.. but just for the track, probably 15 or so as a daily..


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (1Rustybunny)*

15 psi daily sounds very much the same as im gonna do this summer.
The car pulls so nice at 15 psi. Actually it is enought for a daily drive, but when you know that you can hit 20 PSI without any problems, you are SO gonna do that now and then...
I have a blue Tial 15 PSI spring laying around. Thinking I might but it in. 
Im so exited for 2008, and cant wait any longer to get the car out on the street again.


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_15 psi daily sounds very much the same as im gonna do this summer.
The car pulls so nice at 15 psi. Actually it is enought for a daily drive, but when you know that you can hit 20 PSI without any problems, you are SO gonna do that now and then...
I have a blue Tial 15 PSI spring laying around. Thinking I might but it in. 
Im so exited for 2008, and cant wait any longer to get the car out on the street again.









any dyno#'s on the 15psi?


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (1Rustybunny)*

I have been running 15psi for 40,000 (not 4000) miles and I drive it very hard. 9:1 compression, arp studs, fmic, T3/T4 2.5in exhaust, Eip stage 2 fuel solution, 42lb injectors, C2 short runner, coil pack conversion, spec stage3 clutch, blah blah blah 
WOT 12ish Cruise/idle 14.5-15ish
no problems with software








no problems with engine








no problems with tranny








Problem: Traction!








maybe I've just been lucky


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

got to drive my stage 3 for the first time yesterday.. and all i can say is WOW.. What a car! this is most likley the fastest street car i have ever been in.. on 16 PSI it is amazing i think the Ported and polished head,intake,runers,and ExT mani are helping alot.. i will be going to the Dyno next Sat. and i will post the resluts.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (slc92)*

Quote, originally posted by dankvwguy » 
i wont be running 15psi, at most ill go with 12psi but all i have is a kinetics stage 1, snow performance stage 2 water/meth kit, 3" downpipe, 42draft designs test pipe, and a DB series wideband. I have a stage 2 clutch and peloquin LSD as well. My goal is about 300whp daily, installing it all within the next 2 weeks.

_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
Smart man. 300whp on the street is more than enough. You won't put down more than that anyway w/ a turbo in 1st and 2nd and after that you are speeding. Why risk breaking something for power you can't legally put down? It's an irrationality that I'll never understand









As soon as the Intercooler and pipe get here throught the mail, I will bolt on everything and will be runing 8.5:1 CR. I should have a clutch in by June. Then I run 20 PSI down the straight on the Nurburgring after the toll gate is up and I'm past the cones. I'll turn it back down (via AEM tru boost) and do the track at 10 psi. After the last turn before the straight I turn it up again before I have to start slowing down to get off.
5 minute from home there's a part of the autobahn with no speed limit. I'll push it there.


----------



## kingslinky (Sep 13, 2007)

3rd gear in the 02a VRT is going sour, going to have to replace it with a 02j bit. 326hp for 1000mi of *practical* driving at 12psi may have been too much.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (Norwegian-VR6)*

I havent heard any, so far so good with the big turbo, just waiting on the 630cc file


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (KubotaPowered)*

I'm about to go with a MS setup since Jeff is taking so long with the 630cc tune. My friend here has a MK4 VRT and he has the 630 tune and I haven't been against him yet since he got his car running right but I'm running the 42lb setup and I'm going to be at the limit of it in the next few weeks once I get my block back together. 
Morraddo pointed out the eMS-Pro system. It looks like a MS setup on steroids. I don't quiet know how many stock sensors you can use but it looks like you can run a lot of them. It's got water/air temp retard, wideband adaptation, crank and cam position sensor input, electronic boost control, OEM Knock sensor input, 2 step launch control, and tons of other stuff l
I don't have a electronic boost controller yet so there's 200 bucks, I also don't have the 630 tune yet and that's going to be between 500 and 900 dollars. Let's go with 500. So there's 700 already and the full eMS setup with wiring harness and extra sensors needed would be around 900 bucks. So for 200 bucks more you get the 2 step that would cost about 200+ to get a MSD box to do, and now you can use any injectors you need.


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_I'm about to go with a MS setup since Jeff is taking so long with the 630cc tune. My friend here has a MK4 VRT and he has the 630 tune and I haven't been against him yet since he got his car running right but I'm running the 42lb setup and I'm going to be at the limit of it in the next few weeks once I get my block back together. 
Morraddo pointed out the eMS-Pro system. It looks like a MS setup on steroids. I don't quiet know how many stock sensors you can use but it looks like you can run a lot of them. It's got water/air temp retard, wideband adaptation, crank and cam position sensor input, electronic boost control, OEM Knock sensor input, 2 step launch control, and tons of other stuff l
I don't have a electronic boost controller yet so there's 200 bucks, I also don't have the 630 tune yet and that's going to be between 500 and 900 dollars. Let's go with 500. So there's 700 already and the full eMS setup with wiring harness and extra sensors needed would be around 900 bucks. So for 200 bucks more you get the 2 step that would cost about 200+ to get a MSD box to do, and now you can use any injectors you need. 

how much of a pain is that stand alone to install?? my VRT has turned into a weekend only ride so i want as much as i can get.. looking for 500whp.. right now im at 453.7whp on the kinetics stage 3 with h2o/meth, and a nos intercooler spray bar.. but for some reason i want more







let me know about that stand alone.. BTW those whp #'s are from a G-tech pro so im not sure i belive them.. should be at the dyno this weekend..


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (1Rustybunny)*

I don't know how easy it is to put in but Morraddo said it wasn't that hard. I won't be putting it in for a while because I'm working on the body of my car right now to get it lighter and swapping my vrt into the lightened body. It'll be quiet a while before I get that MS system going. I'm pretty sure it's pretty easy to install though. You get their harness and just splice in their harness into the stock sensors. I know you'll need to install a few extra ones but I think it's only two extra sensors, assuming you already have a wideband setup.


----------



## alex97jazzblue (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (CDJetta)*

Im about to order a GT30 of some sort. Currently on c2 with a t3.
Point of the story is simply I LOVE BOOST!


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (alex97jazzblue)*

I wish I could afford a GT40 but I'm just gunna upgrade my turbo to flow as much as the GT40.







Journal bearing will have to due until I can afford the outragous price of those bb turbos.


----------



## sp00l0nu (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_15 psi daily sounds very much the same as im gonna do this summer.
The car pulls so nice at 15 psi. Actually it is enought for a daily drive, but when you know that you can hit 20 PSI without any problems, you are SO gonna do that now and then...
I have a blue Tial 15 PSI spring laying around. Thinking I might but it in. 
Im so exited for 2008, and cant wait any longer to get the car out on the street again.









This is my exact goal, and what I believe would be the perfect steup for a vrt for reliability and worry free driving. I am currently in the process of rebuilding my bottom end since I blew piston rings in 2 pistons running 12 lbs on stock 10:1 compression with the stage 1 30# setup. I probably pushed the injectors too hard at some point and I got bit.







One thing I know for sure I was really happy how the car pulled at 10psi, I cant imagine on 15 to 20, I can't say enough good things about C2 and Kinetics. best bang for the buck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_I was running about 15/16 for about 2k miles. I turned it up to about 17 or so and that's when I blew my ring. Take into account that my car also has 160k miles on it and it had 150k when I put the turbo setup on it.







This was all on stock compression though with methanol injection.

When you rebuilt it did you Hone/Deglaze the Cylinder walls yourself?
I'm about to do this and was wondering if you've done it.


_Modified by sp00l0nu at 1:38 PM 3-21-2008_


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (sp00l0nu)*

Yeah... i am honing it myself.


----------



## sp00l0nu (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_Yeah... i am honing it myself.

What you using to do it? Ball hone? If so which one. thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kingslinky (Sep 13, 2007)

anything new? this thread is a great source of info/experience


----------



## sp00l0nu (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (kingslinky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingslinky* »_anything new? this thread is a great source of info/experience

I'll be bringing some additional info to this after my rebuild is complete. I will be running 8.5:1 headspacer with 2 Sidemount intercoolers at about 12 lbs for daily driving. At the track I will be running Methanol at 20+lbs with a close eye on air/fuel. Right now i'm in the begining stages of the rebuild, draining coolant and what not. I have never done a hone/Deglaze of the cylinders so it will be interesting. wish me luck







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Been running from 15 - 20 psi all day the last days. No issues..
SQS works great, and the engine is running very well.



_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 11:57 AM 4-11-2008_


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

the Diff in my VRT slung the spider gear through the case... so im having it built like a brick %$^t house and throwing a peli. limited slip and see what breaks next...


----------



## VR6x6x4T (Apr 25, 2001)

I am running a T04E with a 3.0 12v vr and 14 psi and it only gets hot and bothered if its standing in traffic as the standard inlet gets very hot, apart from that its fine. Normally see 30 deg c inlet temps allday long..
Have a short runner inlet manifold to fit this year so that should help.


----------



## kingslinky (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1Rustybunny* »_the Diff in my VRT slung the spider gear through the case... so im having it built like a brick %$^t house and throwing a peli. limited slip and see what breaks next...

the axles!








my third gear **** the bed, a friend opted out to find an 02j stack and get them cryo-treated for me, another $250-$300 usd WELL SPENT


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1Rustybunny* »_the Diff in my VRT slung the spider gear through the case... so im having it built like a brick %$^t house and throwing a peli. limited slip and see what breaks next...

so what exactly are you doing to it to have it "built like a brick %$^t house" ?


----------



## rubbadubbdub (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

20lbs everyday on a 9.5.1 gasket........... 406whp no problems








knock on wood


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
so what exactly are you doing to it to have it "built like a brick %$^t house" ?

O2j gears cryo treated and some braces welded to the case.. should be getting it back this week i will up date when i get it back, pinks all out is coming to the drag strip close to my house so im going to strap on the slicks and give it a shot.. will be running about 20psi and meth...


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (rubbadubbdub)*

daily driving is fine - most of the time running around the city you wont have time to get it on boost
the c2 software is really smooth - mine is a stock car under 4k
also tried to see what the c2 could really make - at 29psi it starts going lean at 5500rpm - but at that point its well over 450whp
yeah i will be in line when the stage 3 fueling is available


----------



## 01VRSIXER (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1Rustybunny* »_
O2j gears cryo treated and some braces welded to the case.. should be getting it back this week i will up date when i get it back, pinks all out is coming to the drag strip close to my house so im going to strap on the slicks and give it a shot.. will be running about 20psi and meth... 



Any idea when that episode is airing?


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (01VRSIXER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01VRSIXER* »_

Any idea when that episode is airing?

x2, I'd love to see some water cooled vw's on that show.


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Grabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_
x2, I'd love to see some water cooled vw's on that show.

just got the car back and all i can say is wow!!!! the Peli is she best mod i have done for the money no more one wheel smoke shows now i have 2 wheel smoke shows








don't know when it is airing but it will be filmed on May 9th and 10th i hope to at least get a run on TV don't know if they will pick my class to run but im going to give it my best shot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01VRSIXER (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*

They seem to go with 9-low 10 second cars, but they always like to highlight when imports show up to run so you might get some tv time. Either way good luck and have fun, it should be a blast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (01VRSIXER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01VRSIXER* »_They seem to go with 9-low 10 second cars, but they always like to highlight when imports show up to run so you might get some tv time. Either way good luck and have fun, it should be a blast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah.. thats the trend that i've been seing to.. but like you said i i can get her to dig out a high to mid 11 maybe ill get a run or two on the air..


----------



## sp00l0nu (Feb 1, 2008)

This is a great topic so let me continue to contribute. I'm now in the process of installing my intercooler core and piping. I'm planning to run at least 15 lbs on the street and about 20 at the track. I just rebuilt the block, new 81mm pistons, rings, rod bolts, blah blah blah..
Im running an 8.5:1 spacer and have lost a bit of power on all motor. After the intercooler is finished I'm really hoping to be at least at 300hp with the boost at 14-15psi. Anyone here run the 1/4 on 8.5:1 compression with 15psi? if so, what were your numbers like? thanks.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (sp00l0nu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp00l0nu* »_This is a great topic so let me continue to contribute. I'm now in the process of installing my intercooler core and piping. I'm planning to run at least 15 lbs on the street and about 20 at the track. I just rebuilt the block, new 81mm pistons, rings, rod bolts, blah blah blah..
Im running an 8.5:1 spacer and have lost a bit of power on all motor. After the intercooler is finished I'm really hoping to be at least at 300hp with the boost at 14-15psi. Anyone here run the 1/4 on 8.5:1 compression with 15psi? if so, what were your numbers like? thanks.

300whp at 15psi shouldnt be a problem unless you have a really tiny turbo on there or too big of one that it never spools
actually the 2 cars i had that ran 15psi were around 350whp

use a nice slick and weight reduction and practice and 11s are within reach
but this is just bench racing


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Juiced6)*

Well guys we only got one practice run on Firday ain i blew up the tires and ran an 11.92 on 18psi didn't even get a chance to run on sat b/c they picked a 10.30 class but i gave it a shot







going up to the track again in 2 weeks tryin for a mid 11 going to run 20psi and some meth, which i dind't get a chance to try at PINKS but oh well..


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*

a 8.5 to 1 VRT on 15psi should make 350 with out breakin' a sweat.... you should shoot for 360


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (1Rustybunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1Rustybunny* »_
huh... was not aware of that.. the BOV i bought was a universal Turbo XS for a car with a MAF?? directions say to install in place of the factory dirverter valve?? will it work

run stand alone with a map sensor and you can have as much blow off as u want


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (shortshiften)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortshiften* »_
run stand alone with a map sensor and you can have as much blow off as u want 

ive been runin' a blow off since the rebuild with C2 fueling and only problem that i have seen is the off idle response. But i got tired of the noise so i routed it into the intake just like a diverter and it works just fine.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but thanks for the input


----------



## sp00l0nu (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (1Rustybunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1Rustybunny* »_
ive been runin' a blow off since the rebuild with C2 fueling and only problem that i have seen is the off idle response. But i got tired of the noise so i routed it into the intake just like a diverter and it works just fine.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but thanks for the input









If a diverter was left open like a blow off valve, would that sound like crap?


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (sp00l0nu)*

9;1 3.0 12v vr .... t67/gt40 ,,,c2 630 cc ...c2 sri .. kinetic fmic ..
very fun i have no idea on hp no dyno yet ,,but the butt dyno says ,,, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (sp00l0nu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp00l0nu* »_
If a diverter was left open like a blow off valve, would that sound like crap?

ive heard that they are louder than a diverter but don't know from exp.


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (1Rustybunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1Rustybunny* »_
ive heard that they are louder than a diverter but don't know from exp.

just use a dv recired backwards you get a loud hks ssq tone but it still re-circs .....and works fine


----------



## sp00l0nu (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (dtm337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtm337* »_
just use a dv recired backwards you get a loud hks ssq tone but it still re-circs .....and works fine

Im gonna try this once I find this boost leak i have.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (sp00l0nu)*

BUMP








Anyone else that has had any issue's with 15-20psi on stock "lowered compression" engines??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (Norwegian-VR6)*

Norge!
Jag har en sats 800cc över till galet lågt pris.
Då kan du köra lite lägre bräsnletryck för tex en 630fil eller helt enkelt ligga kvar på samma tryck och gå över till E85
Ska köpa en sats 1200cc till min


----------



## milwaukeeVRT (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... ([email protected])*

I'm running the kinetic stage one with 2.5" piping, fmic, stock compression, 32# injectors, c2 chip at 12psi and have never had a problem whatsoever. 
But my stock clutch finally gave out at 78k miles with 5k of those miles being boosted. Just a week before march of dimes at Road America







My car is up for sale but if it doesn't sell I will probably lower the compression and shoot for 20psi and take the dub to RA and fast by gramps in his vette on the straits.
And if anyone has E.D. I strongly recommend a trip to Road America, you will pitch a tent.








btw, great thread


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (milwaukeeVRT)*

At 20 psi, you will need alot more than just lowering your compresion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PRVRT (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (Norwegian-VR6)*

I was just in the dyno yesterday, to my surprise the car ended up with 358whp at 7500rpm's with 8psi and still wanting to climb to 8000rpm's. Jejejeje, beleve me when I tell you the sound of a vrt at almost 8000rpm its a complete different story.
I'm running a Electromotive Gt complete stand alone.....(which I tune and distribute)
Stock compression and block.
Gt-30r
Techtonics 268 cams
and some other cool stuff








A vrt with a Honda curve
http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/p...2.jpg 

_Modified by PRVRT at 10:11 AM 12-16-2008_




















































_Modified by PRVRT at 10:53 AM 12-16-2008_


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (PRVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PRVRT* »_I was just in the dyno yesterday, to my surprise the car ended up with 358whp at 7500rpm's with 8psi and still wanting to climb to 8000rpm's. Jejejeje, beleve me when I tell you the sound of a vrt at almost 8000rpm its a complete different story.
I'm running a Electromotive Gt complete stand alone.....(which I tune and distribute)
Stock compression and block.
Gt-30r
Techtonics 268 cams
and some other cool stuff <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/grinsanta.gif" BORDER="0">
A vrt with a Honda curve
http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/p...2.jpg 

_Modified by PRVRT at 10:11 AM 12-16-2008_



















































_Modified by PRVRT at 10:53 AM 12-16-2008_

how do you like your 268's on 8psi. im looking to finally install kinetics stg 1 this summer. i know its nothing big but im still in school and what not. i currently have 266's and dont want to part ways with them if i dont have to.







i think 6spi will be plenty fun for the summer til i can afford to run an intercooler and possibly a head spacer


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (green JettaIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *green JettaIII* »_
i think 6spi will be plenty fun for the summer til i can afford to run an intercooler and possibly a head spacer

Small talk like that, you can send on PMs. Im not intrested in how 6psi will be.
This is a 15+ psi thread.
And you will not see that much diffrence in 266 and 268 cams.
Not so much, that you want to swap.



_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 10:20 AM 1-8-2009_


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (1Rustybunny)*

I've been running a bov to for i while now. I also had the problem with idle.
But after some tweaking with the preload on the spring i solved that problem.








I'm using a bov that doesn't wistle, that would be to anoying 
O yeah i'm runnign 8 psi, stock Cr, no IC yet, running 98 octane.
Only problem so far, running 70 miles daily, is the gas prices over here.







(1.60 euro/Liter some months ago = almost 9$/gallon)

_Modified by pimS at 6:57 AM 1-8-2009_


_Modified by pimS at 6:58 AM 1-8-2009_


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_
Small talk like that, you can send on PMs. Im not intrested in how 6psi will be.
This is a 15+ psi thread.
And you will not see that much diffrence in 266 and 268 cams.
Not so much, that you want to swap.
_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 10:20 AM 1-8-2009_

are you serious this thread was started over a year ago, and noone has even posted in it in over 2 weeks. i was asking if he liked his 268's cause they are very similar to my 266's. i asked becuase i dont want to swap them out back to my stock cams, sorry if my 6 psi is small talk and unintersting. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (green JettaIII)*

can we not argue? lets stick to the subject http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (pimS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pimS* »_I've been running a bov to for i while now. I also had the problem with idle.
But after some tweaking with the preload on the spring i solved that problem.








I'm using a bov that doesn't wistle, that would be to anoying 
O yeah i'm runnign 8 psi, stock Cr, no IC yet, running 98 octane.
Only problem so far, running 70 miles daily, is the gas prices over here.







(1.60 euro/Liter some months ago = almost 9$/gallon)


yeah we get 7 $ a gallon for 100 octane over here atleast where i live. but i only run 93 on a daily basis. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you for runnin 98 oct. daily.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (green JettaIII)*

so would one prefer an O2j tranny over an O2a?
i'm currently running a O2a at 15psi with cryo treated gears.
my 3rd gear is crapping out due to a bad synchro, grinds when the car is hot, no grinding when the car is cold. running a LSD quaife.
would a O2j even bolt up to a mk3 vr6 12v?


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (eurobred)*

i think i read a write up on a swap it was most likely archived when i read it. i think the guy had to move his water pump or something but that could have been a different swap, i cant completely remember







im sure if you search you will find something. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but yes ive heard a ton of good things about the O2j over the O2a


----------



## daniel11 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (Thatwaslowboost2)*

16 psi on a stock compression???? how much boost can u run on a vr6 with out breaking the engine????


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (daniel11)*

thats a bit vague of a question. there is so many variables. for example, intercooler, stock or built motor, meth injection, etc. also depends how you drive it. if you slap a turbo on run 16 psi on a stock motor with 170k miles on it and drive it like you stole it, most likely it will blow, but people have done it and somehow been ok but some have only lasted a few thousand miles.







no real answer to your question


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (green JettaIII)*

I get the Darwin award
... misread the boost controller/gauge - thought I was reading PSI, but it was in BAR ... for daily








16psi =// 1.6 bar















what have I learned?
spiking 27.1 PSI with crappy fuel trims is scary
newfound respect for the 12v vr6 w/ ARP head studs and a 8.5:1 HG
gonna stay away from e85 for a while...
just hope it's not too late after severely stressing the engine.


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (dragonfli_x)*

1.6 bar is just over 23psi


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_I get the Darwin award
... misread the boost controller/gauge - thought I was reading PSI, but it was in BAR ... for daily








16psi =// 1.6 bar
















what have I learned?
spiking 27.1 PSI with crappy fuel trims is scary
newfound respect for the 12v vr6 w/ ARP head studs and a 8.5:1 HG
gonna stay away from e85 for a while...
just hope it's not too late after severely stressing the engine.

DOH!
Well, it's been well taken care of now...


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (T-Boy)*

yep! Thanks "Pope!" it's a miracle you saved my car from utter destruction...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (dragonfli_x)*

lucky you haha. and if you would have been getting good fuel your car would have been nutz as a daily haha. good thing you got that all figured out!


----------



## VWDUDE83 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (dragonfli_x)*

it can handle boost all day long, vr6 stock rods are the weak link, they tend to spin a rod bearing, it happened to me about 4 times.. so now im runnin forged rods.. but the main reason for spinnin rod bearings is revving the motor too high, thats something to watch out for


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... (VWDUDE83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWDUDE83* »_it can handle boost all day long, vr6 stock rods are the weak link, they tend to spin a rod bearing, it happened to me about 4 times.. so now im runnin forged rods.. but the main reason for spinnin rod bearings is revving the motor too high, thats something to watch out for

Dont blame you rods and bearings on VW








They handle well over 600whp and 8500rpm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... ([email protected])*

Like Ive said before. Ive been driving 1 year on 9 PSI Z-Engineering supercharger and 2 years on 20 PSI. Still stock engine.
No problems. Exept one Peloquin 02A, third gear. And one other 02A, same gear. Engine still runs smooth, with nice compre







sion and normal oil consuption.


----------



## VWDUDE83 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: 15 + PSI on 12V VRT all day long... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Dont blame you rods and bearings on VW








They handle well over 600whp and 8500rpm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hahha well i really blamed my self first but then bill schimmel told me that its up to the rods but i dunno.. shi% happens


----------

